# A Pillar Question



## FtLaudGTO (Apr 5, 2007)

I recently bought a 2006 GTO. Cyclone Gray 6 speed. I have owned 3 F-bodies in the past so this car is much different. I want to hardwire my valentine 1 into the car and I was wondering how to remove the A-pillar without damaging it. Any suggestions.


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

There is a screw cap just above the seat belt on the B pillar. Pop the cap off with a small screw driver and there is an Phillips screw, just remove it. Down at the dash, on the side next to the door ( door open ) There are 3 screws in this side piece. Remove the bottom panel ( fuse panel ) 2 screws are next to the fuse panel and 1 is in the face just inside the vent area next to the door. All of these are Phillips also. Removing this panel makes removing the A-pillar easier. Once those screws and the panel is removed, just pull on the A-pillar. It has clips holding it on. The top of the A-pillar is under the B-pillar/roof molding, just pull it out enough to slide the A-pillar out. Make sure you reinstall any clips, that stay attached to the car, back on the A-pillar before you reinstall it. The reassembly is just the reverse order. Press the A-pillar back in place with the clips attached and then reinstall the screws.


----------



## FtLaudGTO (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you very much for the help.


----------

